# Solved: Corel Draw 12 - Stop The Updating



## loydclayton (Feb 17, 2003)

Everytime I open any application in my Corel Draw 12 suite, it opens up a page to search for updates. It's driving me crazy! How can I stop this?

I searched the Help menu and it says:

_You can set how often Corel Update checks for updates through the Start menu._

I cannot find anything on the Start menu that has anything to do with Corel Draw updates.

Thanks,

Loyd


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Go to " Start " / "Run " / type in " MSCONFIG " and a box will pop up. Select the Start Up tab and uncheck " Corel Registration." Then click apply.


----------



## loydclayton (Feb 17, 2003)

Wimpy369 said:


> Go to " Start " / "Run " / type in " MSCONFIG " and a box will pop up. Select the Start Up tab and uncheck " Corel Registration." Then click apply.


Thanks for the suggestion. I tried it, but my misconfig startup section does not have a Corel Registration line. Maybe this is because I have already registered my Corel Draw suite. Anyway, my problem has nothing to do with registration, it has to do with updates. The program keeps wanting to check the internet for updates everytime I start it up.

Aloha,

-Loyd


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Sorry about that. I misread it. Have you checked each line in your options or preferences? There should be something there that will allow you to uncheck " check for updates". I have Corel Draw12 but didn't like it as much as 9 so I'm back on the old one. If I didn't uninstall it I would look for you but I'de rather not reinstall.


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

loydclayton
start>control panel>switch to classic view(if not already)>program updates>change update settings...either turn off the whole thing by checking turn off or...>select..uncheck the thing you want to turn off>ok>ok

i'm not sure if you have to restart or not, hope this helps


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

t bone....
Just out of curiosity what "updates" area in the control panel are you talking about? I use XP classic view and the only update icon I see is for Windows Update.


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

this


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

That's interesting. It's the first time I have ever seen that and it sure isn't in my control panel.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I think it gets installed with another program... don't know were I got it.
Now that it's mentioned ... can it be removed ??


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

hmmm...i think i've always had it so it might have come with a prog. supplied with the computer when i bought it.

i usually leave mine shut off so it doesn't bother me.
if there's an update i usually get an email or see it on calender of updates

anyway i wonder if loydclayton has it on his machine?

maybe you can find some info at the address on here


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Noyb said:


> I think it gets installed with another program... don't know were I got it.
> Now that it's mentioned ... can it be removed ??


I'm sure you checked your add & remove .....right.

re...Corel Draw. The option to stop checking for updates has to be in his options somewhere.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Wimpy369 said:


> I'm sure you checked your add & remove .....right.


Yes ... and looked for any Aliases.

Quickly looked at Google .. And the removal seems to be tricky.

I could try to fix it ... Till I break something .. but I think I'll just leave it shutdown.


----------



## loydclayton (Feb 17, 2003)

t bone said:


> loydclayton
> start>control panel>switch to classic view(if not already)>program updates>change update settings...either turn off the whole thing by checking turn off or...>select..uncheck the thing you want to turn off>ok>ok


Well, that worked. My Control Panel did have a Program Updates in it and Corel Draw 12 was indeed listed. Unchecking it did the trick.

Mahalo!

-Loyd


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Good to hear. Seems we all learned something today.

Would you be good enough to mark the thread solved now.


----------



## loydclayton (Feb 17, 2003)

Wimpy369 said:


> Would you be good enough to mark the thread solved now.


Gladly, but how and where do I do that?


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Go to the top of the thread and select " Thread Tools" . In there will be an option to mark it solved.


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

glad u got it straightened out loydclayton:up:


----------



## johnt55 (Oct 25, 2006)

This will work:

Go to C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService

Double click on ISUSPM.EXE

Select the Update Settings tab

Uncheck CorelDraw GraphicsSuite 12

Done.


----------

